# Is this a good deal?



## *LoveMyLife09* (Mar 27, 2011)

I am taking classes at the college this next semester and thought it would be nice to set up a darkroom to practice and experiment with at home. I found this listing on my local craigslist but Im not sure if it is a good deal or not or what questions I should ask. I am trying to read as much as possible so I know more about film photography and developing film before my classes start but if this is a good deal I don't want to pass it up. Does the enlarger need to be compatible with the camera I am using? I want to only do B&W right now. I have a Rebel G 35mm if it matters. What questions do I need to ask this guy? Sorry if these are stupid questions... Just trying to learn.


Honeywell Nikor Enlarger and ALL of the darkroom equipment you'll need! Comes with paper mount, trays, safelight, timers, film reels, and much more. Works great and has been kept in A/C and covered. *Asking $150.
*


----------



## ann (Mar 27, 2011)

It appears to be a good deal, It has a color head which can be used with black and white, you just dial in the filter pack rather than use separate filters.

Format type is important, not specific camera body, i.e. 35mm.  Be sure, it has negative carriers,  (which seem to be in the photo)and ask about the lens and which ones. Look in the lens , holding it up to a light and see if you can see strange things if so, that could be fungus. However, these can be found on ebay cheaply.  Be sure the timer is working and the enlarger turns on. The bulb could be burnt out, but that is easily replaced. You might also check to see if he h as the operating manual.

It would be handy, altho, enlargers are basically all alike and once you start your class it will all start to make more sense.


----------



## *LoveMyLife09* (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much!! This helps alot. I e-mailed him those questions and I will go look at it thhis week sometime. If anyone else can think of anything else I should ask, please let me know.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is a very good deal, there's probably $150 used value even if you didn't include the enlarger.  You may want to check to see what formats this enlarger supports--in case you want to shoot medium format in the future.


----------



## *LoveMyLife09* (Mar 27, 2011)

This is the e-mail that he sent me answering the questions above. How does the deal sound as of now? I am going to look at everything at the end of the week.

The enlarger right now is for 35mm film. I do have negative carriers, they come with everything. The lens on the enlarger is in great condition. It&#8217;s been covered, indoors since I&#8217;ve used it last. (For 35mm film) I was looking through the equipment though and I found another lens. I don&#8217;t know what kind of condition it is in because honestly, I didn&#8217;t even know I had it. I know if you have medium format film you can switch the lens out and it will work great though. I almost bought a lens for that at one point but ended up not doing it. The timer works and there are two. I don&#8217;t have an operators manual although I think you can print one out from the internet.


----------



## ann (Mar 28, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## J.Kendall (Mar 28, 2011)

Go for it. Pretty good deal to get you started.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 28, 2011)

It sounds like he's saying that he has negative carriers for medium format (6x4.5 6x6 and 6x7 I presume).   The lens may work for those formats as well.


----------

